
China just made a huge move against cryptocurrencies - forkchop
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/04/chinese-icos-china-bans-fundraising-through-initial-coin-offerings-report-says.html
======
zero_one_one
Could this be a move to protect the stability of the highly lucrative Bitcoin
market in China? From what I can discern from the article, this would only
appear to significantly impact new cryptocurrencies and ICOs. Could it be a
potentially shrewd move to maintain the state of token-based investment to
that of a commodity rather than a 'futures' market (especially given the
current exchange rates between existing tokens and fiat currencies)?

------
EGreg
Is the party over?

Can a company based in Zug get hit?

